# Longport



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Went fishing lastnight on the Longport Jetty on the Beach side and it was a blast. Hit roughly 2 1/2 dozen croakers nice sizes. I started on mullet and nothing went BWFB and nothing. So i went to the car and grabbed the old last season salted clams and it was on. I had to throw alot back because my bucket wouldn't hold them all. Then a kid and his dad showed up so I let the kid have what I was catching. Started at about 1900hrs before high tide and stopped at 0100hrs with a hot bite still going. Nice night with the stars and saw a few shooters to. Can't wait for another day.

Anyone entering in the Dolfin Dock Fall Striper Tourny. If so what Division.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

Are you talking about a jetty at the point? I used to go to the point with my grandfather 20 years ago to see what the fishermen were catching. We also fished a little bit near the jetty at 34th street I believe. But, mainly spent weekends in the summer surfing in Longport.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Jetty*

Yes the Jetty out on the point. There is two one on the inlet side and the other on the beach side(point). But I was on the point jetty. Went again today and landed a few but not much. Left with four croakers and threw countless sandies and blows back. trying to get the soon to be brother in law out tomorrow evening. But it is going to be hard with FDIC going on.


----------

